# Scene Shock!!!



## divinewind_007 (Jul 8, 2007)

Unfortunately i was not on this run as it is one to remember. It was at a annual biker party/ concert held every year with around 4500 people . A line of severe summer storms came through lasting about 30 minutes and then passing on. Then it happened. 

Heres the call breakdown:

Other crew was dispatched to man struck by lightning. 
Bystander CPR in progress.
Crew arrives on scene.

Now picture this:
Naked man on ground
Naked woman straddling man performing compressions
Another naked man at head of pt. performing mouth to mouth

They said the did a double take then proceeded to get the patient. Medic got quite embarrassed because only thing she could think to tell the woman was she needed to get off!!!! 

Just thought that was a interesting scene to pull up on so i had to share.
As for patient they got a pulse back. He lived for 2 days before they pulled the plug. Apparently he was just getting off his bike when the lightning bolt hit him.  So whats some of the wildest or funniest scenes you have pulled up on???


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 8, 2007)

why were they naked?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 8, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> why were they naked?



You are a baby girl, aren't you? You appearantly never been to a bikers rally. 

R/r 911


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 8, 2007)

no I havn't...lol my name fits perfect here because I am the youngest! 
So being naked is something thats done at a bikers rally?!?!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 8, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> So being naked is something thats done at a bikers rally?!?!


 
Journey East next year and attend a Bike Week in Myrtle Beach or Jacksonville; it's the equivalent of a Master's degree in Human Behavior, all crammed into seven days . If you don't have a week to spend, try a weekend camping in the infield at most any of the NASCAR venues. It's a bit more laid back, but educational all the same.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol sounds fun... I love people watching....esspecially when I learn stuff....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 8, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> Lol sounds fun... I love people watching....esspecially when I learn stuff....


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ya so? Weird topics are cool...whats the x?


----------



## Anomalous (Jul 13, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> So being naked is something thats done at a bikers rally?!?!



It's not that WANT to, it's the law.


----------



## MedikErik (Jul 18, 2007)

Got dispatched for "abdominal pain".

Wasn't hard to determine the cause of his c/c. Guy had a turkey baster up his @$$.

Yeah, that was our reaction too lol.


----------



## WannaBEMT (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey now all of us biker chicks are not bad, but we do get naked from time to time............



Jenn


----------



## MedikErik (Jul 19, 2007)

No, but all the good ones are either married or have bf's who're 6'8 and armed better than the local SWAT team lol.


----------

